# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Geneza Pharmaceuticals Trenbolone Acetate

## venturac

I have heard great things about GP tren . Anyone have any experience with it??

----------


## Lunk1

> I have heard great things about GP tren. Anyone have any experience with it??


Yes...I thought it was a bit underdosed.

----------


## venturac

i am almost at 2 weeks of being on it taking 75mg/ed. I haven't experienced any side effects. i got from a good source and i checked the isn number on the vial to geneza's webiste and it's authentic. i'm just wondering when it's going to really start kicking in. here is a pic of it:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Bigd89

Im coming up on 3 weeks running 70mg ed and I must say im not very impressed either, same brand and same source.

----------


## ironbeck

its probably dosed at 35mg/ml

----------


## venturac

> its probably dosed at 35mg/ml


Wow, you think that could be true? I think I'm going to get some more but get GenShi this time.

----------


## ironbeck

What exactly are you taking with it? dosing and times?

----------


## venturac

> What exactly are you taking with it? dosing and times?


200mg/week test cyp weekly injection and 75mg ED in the morning of the GP Tren . This Tuesday will be two weeks of being on this Tren.

----------


## ironbeck

Give it three weeks, even though is a short ester....tren for me is like a creeper.....man I don't feel shit then BAM!!!haha no I'm not talking about recreational drugs.
I make my own(fina) and the first time I tried it I did 75mg eod and did feel it in two weeks. your doing ed which is 525mg/w which should be plenty dude. Give it three weeks and if at that mg you don't know your on it then your stuff is grossly underdosed or something else all together.

----------


## venturac

> Give it three weeks, even though is a short ester....tren for me is like a creeper.....man I don't feel shit then BAM!!!haha no I'm not talking about recreational drugs.
> I make my own(fina) and the first time I tried it I did 75mg eod and did feel it in two weeks. your doing ed which is 525mg/w which should be plenty dude. Give it three weeks and if at that mg you don't know your on it then your stuff is grossly underdosed or something else all together.


Ok. Thanks for the advice. I know that everyone is different as far as how they respond so maybe I'm jumping the gun. I'll wait another week and see. Thanks iron

----------


## stpete

> 200mg/week test cyp weekly injection and 75mg ED in the morning of the GP Tren. This Tuesday will be two weeks of being on this Tren.


I don't like that at all. I ordered some of their stuff about 4 years ago and it was bunk as hell. And that was the first time ever for me as i get mine locally but was kinda screwed at the time for a little while. And i've heard other people say the same thing.

Hope yours is good though.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I will not order GP stuff again.

----------


## venturac

> I will not GP stuff again.


After this and from what I am hearing, I don't think I am either.

----------


## freddy1418

GP test prop is underdosed so I'm guessing all there other gear will be to... and the sad part is I'm gonna be running there deca soon as I already have it lol

----------


## venturac

> GP test prop is underdosed so I'm guessing all there other gear will be to... and the sad part is I'm gonna be running there deca soon as I already have it lol



i won't be going with them again either. i just wonder what the true dosing is? it can't be 100mg/mL though. no way.

----------


## songdog

Thats a BIG no for GP.I got some bad Dbol many years ago.That was it for me.

----------


## snowman

> i am almost at 2 weeks of being on it taking 75mg/ed. I haven't experienced any side effects. i got from a good source and i checked the isn number on the vial to geneza's webiste and it's authentic. i'm just wondering when it's going to really start kicking in. here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You should be feeling something by now, especially tren A...your mistake was to buy Geneza Pharmaceuticals products, ALL UNDER dosed, and some have nothing... that company sucks

----------


## venturac

yea i'm starting to think this shit is bunk! makes me wonder what the hell i'm putting in my body!? i wonder if it's just severely underdosed??

----------


## freddy1418

> yea i'm starting to think this shit is bunk! makes me wonder what the hell i'm putting in my body!? i wonder if it's just severely underdosed??


I'm sure it is... you could try to dose a little higher and c what it does if anything...

----------


## venturac

> I'm sure it is... you could try to dose a little higher and c what it does if anything...


you're sure it's bunk or underdosed

----------


## Brohim

GP has a good rep

----------


## freddy1418

> you're sure it's bunk or underdosed


You can't be positive obviously unless you have it tested but I definately wouldn't doubt it... did you not read what everyone is saying... they agree that gp is normally underdosed so to the point of calling it bunk... I wouldn't say bunk for my test p from gp but id definately say under dosed.. I'm yet to try there deca that I have bit I'm sure ill have to dose high on it cause it'll prob be underdosed to lol well c how it goes

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> yea i'm starting to think this shit is bunk! makes me wonder what the hell i'm putting in my body!? i wonder if its just severely underdosed??


Lots of guys have gotten underdosed/bunk gear from them but i havent heard of them substituting anything dangerous for the hormone. Youre probably just injecting oil with BA/BB. 




> GP has a good rep


Really? According to who? You must mean they have a good sales rep lol.

----------


## Far from massive

The only GOOD thing about Geneza tren is that you are very unlikely to get Tren cough.....or if you do it will be very mild and pass quickly:-(

----------

